# Sin aceleración 3D en X.org [Desesperado]

## gepi

Hola,

Estoy utilizando la versión 6.8.2 de X.org, la última que me ha compilado emerge de inestable (~x86), tengo todo configurado y hecho "emerge ati-drivers". 

El driver fglrx se carga sin ningún tipo de problema en el kernel, y hace cargarse también a agpgart.

(Nota: Todo esto es en un portátil, con una ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700).

Cuando ejecuto glxinfo en las X, me dice que usa Indirect rendering, y yo ya no se que hacer. Sé que debería funcionar ya que con estos mismos drivers los instalé en Ubuntu y funcionó perfectamente la aceleración. Puede que sea algún parámetro de xorg.conf, pero me he leído todos los manuales habidos y por haber, y nada.

¿Sabéis alguna forma de conseguir direct rendering con esta tarjeta y con las (X.org)?

Nota: Sí, también miré el propio manual de gentoo para activar la aceleración, seguido paso a paso, pero me sigue mostrando el Indirect Rendering, y el "direct rendering: No" cuando hago un glxinfo.

Gracias.

----------

## mad93

Has hecho el "opengl-update ati"?

----------

## gepi

Sí, sí que lo hice, gracias por el intento de todas formas.

----------

## kabutor

Postea el final de tu dmesg tras arrancar ahi te suele decir si carga bien el modulo agpgart que es donde yo siempre tengo petes con las ati.

Ops. acabo de leer que usas la inestable de Xorg, entonces ni idea, de todas formas postea eso a ver si sale algo raro.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Veamos:

1) opengl-update x11-xorg  creo q era x11-xorg, pero sino te lo dice <- si tienes puesto q arranque y que te ponga el modulo fglrx quitalo!

2) NO DRI en el kernel, pero recomendable agp

Re-arrancar con ese kernel

3) emerge ati-drivers

4) fglrxconfig <- te configura el xorg.conf para que te tire la aceleración

5) opengl-update ati

Si quieres puedes instalarte el fglrx cuando arranque (si quieres puedes no hacerlo ya que con el startx te deberia aparecer => lsmod | grep fglrx). 

Bueno tu me lo diras

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## gepi

Esto es lo último que dmesg muestra.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8387 using kernel context 0

Ahora voy a probar el último post paso por paso.

Gracias por todo amigos.

----------

## llondru

Una pregunta.. si tienes FrameBuffer puedes tener Accel. 3D? por que en todos los howtos de FB dice que és muy importante quitar la targeta gràfica del kernel.

----------

## gepi

Hola !!

Gracias a todos amigos, ya lo solucioné. Framebuffer es compatible con la aceleración en las X, no hay ningún tipo de problema. El principal problema era que tenía el kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r9, y había oído alguna incompatibilidad de fglrx (para el kernel) con 2.6.11 y ya recordé que la versión que usaba era la 2.6.10, así que una vez bajada de kernel.org funciona la aceleración perfectamente. Solo habia un problema más, y era que no funcionaba la aceleración cuando activaba Composite, pero es la forma de diseñar de ATI, como no soporta Composite, cuando lo activas, pasa al Indirect Rendering.

Gracias por todo !!!

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # uname -a
> 
> Linux ivanhoe.servercasa 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Fri May 20 16:39:23 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## gepi

Y usas fglrx ???????? Me extraña... y con una ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 ???? me extraña todavía más....

----------

## kabutor

Tengo una RADEON 9700 Pro, no es una mobility, y si, obviamente uso fglrx pq es la unica manera de conseguir aceleracion en las 9700.

Lo unico por lo que posteo eso es para que la gente no piense quehay un fallo con las 2.6.11-gentoo-sources-r9 y las ATI, pq a mi si me funciona con ese kernel el fglrx, y no uso las Xorg inestables que es donde podria estar la diferencia.

----------

## gepi

Ahm, ok ok !!

No lo único es que yo usé Ubuntu muy poco tiempo y me ocurrió exactamente lo mismo. Fue instalar un kernel 2.6.10 y que la aceleración en X.org funcionara sin problemas, y luego cuando me instalé la 11 dejó de funcionar.

Puede que sea lo que tu dices, una combinación del kernel 2.6.11 y X.org.

Un saludo.

----------

## ArsDangor

Prueba a ejecutar glxgears. Si no tienes aceleración 3d, cascará. Postea aquí la salida que te dé al cascar.

Salu2.

----------

## psm1984

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Prueba a ejecutar glxgears. Si no tienes aceleración 3d, cascará. Postea aquí la salida que te dé al cascar.
> 
> Salu2.

 

Es mejor usar glxinfo en busca del ansiado "Yes", ya que puedes no tener acelarción hardware y ejecutarse glxgear sin ningún problema.

----------

